# Did you buy a car through Uber's partnership with Westlake? Forbes reporter looking for stories



## Chase PetersonWithorn (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place. My name is Chase Peterson-Withorn and I'm a Forbes reporter who's hoping to talk to some people who used Uber's financing program to purchase a vehicle with Westlake Financial.

Just want to talk for a few minutes about your experience so far. Please message me on here for my email address if you're willing to talk (the forum won't let me publish my email address but you can directly email me or message me on twitter as well). Thanks!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope you do your homework. Most of the Forbes pieces focused on Uber and Lyft have read like paid advertisements for the TNC industry. Is this going to be actual reportage or some sort of glorified Op Ed piece along the lines of what I have already seen?


----------



## Chase PetersonWithorn (Nov 10, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I hope you do your homework. Most of the Forbes pieces focused on Uber and Lyft have read like paid advertisements for the TNC industry. Is this going to be actual reportage or some sort of glorified Op Ed piece along the lines of what I have already seen?


It's actually a story about Westlake, the lender. I'm wondering how the program has worked out for people who have borrowed from Westlake to finance their Uber cars.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Chase PetersonWithorn said:


> It's actually a story about Westlake, the lender. I'm wondering how the program has worked out for people who have borrowed from Westlake to finance their Uber cars.


All these finance programs initiated by uber and their crooks "banker friends", have been nothing but a nightmare for drivers accross the globe, it's the same sham these banks ran during the housing market collapse.
This is just another way to sucker people into these supposed great deal "you will be earning big money with Uber", but everyone knows how these get rich schemes always end.
I am typing this while sitting in the jfk parking lot for close to 2 hours now for another job after I just dropped off this cheap fare in the worst time of the day, also the market is so oversaturated with Uber drivers, it's insane.
But what would you know, you are just a reporter, sitting in an office cubicle trying to find another story to write.

You might find this video humerus, but it really is not, and this is only the tip of the iceberg, and we all know how deep below sea level the iceberg goes.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

For most people it is a matter of, "can I afford to drive for Uber?" If you do not already have a suitable car, you are pretty much dead in the water. Drivers need to be able to be very selective as to when they log on to drive in mature markets.

The idea that it is acceptable to market driving for Uber as a means to a new car, via a lease initiated through Uber is criminal at this point.

Haven't we been here before? Anyone remember Santander? I thought this chapter was over. Given that Uber drivers have zero ability to determine their rates and Uber aims to flood any market with drivers, going into any kind of debt, signing any kind of contract is just insane. Uber can deactivate any driver at will.

If you find any driver signed up and seems happy with the aftermath.......I'd look for signs of a lobotomy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi Chase PetersonWithorn, welcome to the Forum.
There is a ton of info on the Forum about Uber's now defunct partnership with Santander Bank. Info on Westlake Financial is quite meager in comparison.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-offers-special-financing-lease-to-indianapolis.4433/#post-51434

*Anyone try to finance through Uber and Westlake?*

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-uber-finance-program-starting-this-month.26341/#post-397132

PS: Huberis The_One it's not difficult to be helpful to reporters with pertinent info.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/31ol2f


----------

